# Hurst Dual gate (His & Hers)



## Pontiacpurebrred (Jun 22, 2011)

SO, I love them, but who doesn't? I had one in my 68 and loved it, I have missed it ever since I got rid of it. Since I am now resigned to keeping Marilyn an automatic (thank you God) I am dreaming of a dual gate for her. Cause if I am gonna do it I wanna DO IT RIGHT.

That said what's a good price for a functional dual gate with neutral safety switch and all? I have seen a few on flea bay in the 250-300 range. Worth it or can I find one lurking around that no one wants for a couple hundred or less?


----------



## Instg8ter (Sep 28, 2010)

Probably gonna have to pay the piper for a good one, they are a hot commodity and Hurst does not offer them anymore. there is a guy in detroit who restores them but his are closer to 500.00 on E-bay.


----------



## Willshire (Jul 14, 2011)

I saw an 'off the barn floor' dual gate go for 300


----------



## Pontiacpurebrred (Jun 22, 2011)

I see ... almost makes you wonder what's wrong with the 2 or 3 on fleabay for 250-300 buy it now???


----------



## Eric Animal (Oct 28, 2007)

Most times you will at least have to rechrome the stick--$75-100 right there. Performance Years Part# RPU365 is a rebuilt ready to go H&H with the cable and top plate...lota money $525 but you are getting nice chrome the cable, and the top plate ready to go. I would call them and see what their "resto" includes! Eric


----------



## Eric Animal (Oct 28, 2007)

Instg8ter said:


> Probably gonna have to pay the piper for a good one, they are a hot commodity and Hurst does not offer them anymore. there is a guy in detroit who restores them but his are closer to 500.00 on E-bay.


 The guys name is Gary, he also restores consoles and sells on e-bay. I've spoken to him several times....seems like a stand up guy. E


----------



## Instg8ter (Sep 28, 2010)

and from what i have seen he does excellent work....but i could'nt bite off 5 bills for a shifter, so my modified B&M HIS shifter will have to do, HER won't be driving it anyways....:rofl:


----------



## Eric Animal (Oct 28, 2007)

She probably does donuts with it in the mall parking lot while you are at work.....check the mileage AND the rear tires!!!arty:


----------



## 69Goatee (Aug 14, 2009)

Hey Ppb we are neighbors. I used a dual-gate designed for late 70's early 80's Camaro/Firebird in my 69. I had to make some spacers to raise it up to the level of the console, then I used a shifter bezel from a 67(I think) because it didn't have the exposed screw heads. It doesn't have a neutral safety switch built into it, it uses the switch in the column via the back drive linkage. It also uses the stock shift cable. The only visual difference is the shifter rod is bent like a manual shifter, not straight like the stock one. I used it for years as a daily driver and weekend drag car with no problems, I love it!


----------



## MOTONATE (Sep 12, 2008)

Whats the difference between the "His" and "Hers" on the dual gate?


----------



## Instg8ter (Sep 28, 2010)

Dual gate "His & Hers" operates as a normal auto shifter on the Hers side and when you throw it over to the right it operates like a ratchet shifter or slap stick for manual shifting with locks to keep from shifting through a gear


----------



## MOTONATE (Sep 12, 2008)

Thanks for the info!


----------



## ml3126 (Jun 27, 2011)

will a dual gate work on any year? I am thinking about getting one for my 1970. thanks


----------



## Instg8ter (Sep 28, 2010)

yep simple cable operation i believe Shiftworks has all linkage and adapters. console will need to be cut to fit i believe. I used a B&M quicksilver ratchet shifter, same concept and it's heavy duty looks right at home too....and for 50.00 of FleaBay left me some change to throw at other parts of the car.


----------



## Eric Animal (Oct 28, 2007)

ml3126 said:


> will a dual gate work on any year? I am thinking about getting one for my 1970. thanks


 If you have a console shifter now, it can act like a dual gate.....just lean to the right when you up shift...the shifter will only move one gear per push. If you want a Hurst Dual Gate, find a set up for a 68 GTO,,,this should fit your car, if you use a 68 console too, I think it will be a direct swap . Eric


----------



## ml3126 (Jun 27, 2011)

thanks but i just found out mine(1970) came with a ratchet shifter. I am such a newb!:lol:


----------



## Pontiacpurebrred (Jun 22, 2011)

Well the incredible luck is still happening for me. 
arty:
Found a complete dual gate, plate, black console out of a 68 GTO for $200 in Nebraska, my brother lives up there and he just picked it up for me. The console is not great but I think it's salvageable. But for $200 I am not complaining. 



























The vacuum gauge is a bit much and attached a little booty for my taste but hey I can fix it. 
So cool beans ....


----------



## ALKYGTO (Mar 29, 2010)

Here's a vacuum gauge on Ebay with a buy it now price of what you paid for the whole console!

Vintage Pontiac Vacuum Gauge original Very Nice W/ Cup | eBay


----------



## Pontiacpurebrred (Jun 22, 2011)

ALKYGTO said:


> Here's a vacuum gauge on Ebay with a buy it now price of what you paid for the whole console!
> 
> Vintage Pontiac Vacuum Gauge original Very Nice W/ Cup | eBay


AWESOME...! 
Yea it is supposedly out of a 66 Grand Prix, and I WILL be using it I just WON'T be leaving it all booty on the console like that. 
That's awesome ALKY thanks, you made my morning had no idea they were going for that.
I got a $250 His & Hers a $200 gauge and a usable console for $200. Nice day at the CL search.
:rofl:


----------



## likethat (Oct 5, 2007)

Silver spoon.





Deals are out there just have to look.


----------



## Pontiacpurebrred (Jun 22, 2011)

likethat said:


> Silver spoon.
> 
> 
> Deals are out there just have to look.


Call me crazy, but I do look, at least a little everyday. And I will continue to do so until I have all the components for this restoration. Still hoping for that needle in a haystack 69 front valence. If I find one of those for a good price, I may faint.


----------



## Rukee (Feb 8, 2007)

It can't be as hard as finding the vinyl top moldings that fit `65 only!!


----------



## Pontiacpurebrred (Jun 22, 2011)

If I come across those in my searches, I will let you know. I seem to be all aces right now, who knows.


----------



## Instg8ter (Sep 28, 2010)

i need a 65-67 GTO hood in Midwest....

Great deal!!!! thats where the vacuum gauges were mounted Purebred. That was half the fun of my build, finding what i wanted for a good price, motto was "if i can't get it for 40% off retail, i don't need it yet". guess thats why i have a 66' Tempest with 65' (corvair) seats, gto grilles, and a lemans tail trim... At the cruise in it was called everything but a Tempest....most just said "That your Pontiac?"....no respect i tell ya' (in my best Rodney Dangerfield)


----------



## Pontiacpurebrred (Jun 22, 2011)

Instg8ter said:


> i need a 65-67 GTO hood in Midwest....
> 
> Great deal!!!! thats where the vacuum gauges were mounted Purebred. That was half the fun of my build, finding what i wanted for a good price, motto was "if i can't get it for 40% off retail, i don't need it yet". guess thats why i have a 66' Tempest with 65' (corvair) seats, gto grilles, and a lemans tail trim... At the cruise in it was called everything but a Tempest....most just said "That your Pontiac?"....no respect i tell ya' (in my best Rodney Dangerfield)


In St Louis 
65 66 67 GTO HOOD ORIGINAL


----------

